# "Sex Chats/Acts"



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

This may seem like a very ignorant question, but I am asking anyway. I continue to see a lot of EA vs. PA relationship talk on this forum. Here is the question. If a person (my H) has sexual chats, sends/receives pornographic pics etc. masturbates while chatting either online, in texts, etc. that lead to sexual gratification for one or both parties, is this considered EA, or PA? I KNOW in my H's case it was considered DA (Dumb Ass!) LOL


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

The only thing that really matters is what you and your partner think. It is all a matter of communication and boundaries. On one end, some couples are OK with open relationships or swinging, while others would have a fit if their spouse went out with a co-worker of the opposite sex to discuss business over a drink.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

In my world it's a PA because of the masturbating while talking to that person. To me it's the same as kissing, fondling, or any other kind of touching. EA means it's more about talking, sharing, and spending time together with feelings. It's not sexual yet though.

Either way it still means don't let the door hit you in the arse on the way out. I will tolerate a lot but cheating is an absolute dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

I hear ya manoliagal. I DID tolerate a lot until this. Enough, is ENOUGH!


----------



## jmbr (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd view it as cheating, end of discussion. In his own mind He is having sex with someone else.

Porn I view it more as an aid to self satisfaction or your own sex life.

This is actually doing it with another live human being, and simulating sex, stimulating each other mutually. Don't care if it's paid or not, for me it's cheating.

Wanna get satisfaction, here's my own persona, or your hand, pick any other don't expect to see me again.

Harsh but is as it is.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

cheating !!!!

EA/PA ???? I'm guessing A is affair


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

He has definitely crossed the line. If he is this intimate with these women when on line or texting, you can bet they are intimate when live and in person as well. He's a cheater!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

definately over the line and IMHO it is cheating.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

The traditional definition of cheating is that one person in a committed relationship is physically involved with someone other than his/her spouse. In recent years, cheating has been reclassified to include not only the physical affair but, also, the emotional affair.

Answer:
An emotional affair is defined as any infidelity that occurs through feeling or thought. With the technological development of cell phones and the internet, the definition of cheating has been expanded to include the traditional definition, plus the feelings and/or thoughts that comprise emotional infidelity. Cheating now includes having intimate correspondence with someone while on a cell phone, meeting someone over the Internet and maintaining a close, personal relationship with someone other than your spouse.

The difference between a physical affair and an emotional affair.
The primary difference between a physical affair and an emotional affair is actual, physical contact. Usually, cheating involves people meeting face – to - face, and then engaging in physical intimacy. With an emotional affair, there may be a meeting, but it can occur on a cell phone or a computer and there is no physical intimacy. Many of the people who are emotionally cheating don’t consider it to be infidelity. Their thinking is that, because there is no actual physical contact, the behavior can’t be considered cheating.

The end result is that the unfaithful spouse is paying more emotional attention to someone other than their partner, and they are removing themselves from the commitment they made to their marriage.

An emotional affair can lead to a physical affair.
An emotional affair begins with the exchange of personal information. As the people involved get acquainted, the information becomes more personal. Some argue that an emotional affair is harmless because it is more of a casual relationship than traditional cheating; however, the intimate nature of the communication, plus the emotional investment made by the people involved, places an emotional affair on the same level or worse as traditional cheating.

It is much more dangerous for a marriage should your spouse connect with someone emotionally than physically. Anyone who finds himself or herself drawn to another person on an emotional level should consider the possible consequences of such an affair. Emotional affairs are just as likely to lead to divorce and physical affairs.

The danger of an emotional affair.
While it is healthy and normal for people to have friendships outside the marriage with men and women, an emotional affair threatens the emotional bond between spouses. Friendships are based on attraction, in that we are drawn to various qualities of our friends. Healthy friendships and attractions don't need to threaten a marriage at all, but add richness and enjoyment to life. When an attraction turns into an obsession or into an affair, it can become harmful to everyone involved and nothing is more harmful to a marriage than the breakdown of the emotional bond marital partners have for each other.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ladyybyrd said:


> The traditional definition of cheating is that one person in a committed relationship is physically involved with someone other than his/her spouse. In recent years, cheating has been reclassified to include not only the physical affair but, also, the emotional affair.
> 
> Answer:
> An emotional affair is defined as any infidelity that occurs through feeling or thought. With the technological development of cell phones and the internet, the definition of cheating has been expanded to include the traditional definition, plus the feelings and/or thoughts that comprise emotional infidelity. Cheating now includes having intimate correspondence with someone while on a cell phone, meeting someone over the Internet and maintaining a close, personal relationship with someone other than your spouse.
> ...


ALL of this is summed up in one word...
UNFAITHFUL.
doesnt matter ea, pa or any other _a.
the a still stands for affair.
one is just as bad as the other.


----------

